# "Most Crookedly Cut Soap"



## Hazel (Apr 8, 2012)

It’s good to be bad!

Please vote and let us know who is the best at cutting the most crookedly cut soap in the world! (Okay, maybe not the world but at least on this forum.)

There are 4 contenders - dirrdee, moosie, maya and myself. 

All of us insist we are the best at cutting soap badly. We need everyone to help decide who is Number 1 - absolutely the best at butchering bars of soap.

As was stated in an earlier post, the winner won't receive a prize but will have the satisfaction of knowing she beat everyone else. Everyone else will be humiliated by the public acknowledgement of not even being best at being bad. (Then slink off and pretend this never happened.)  :wink: 

Ta da! My crooked soap!   





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## maya (Apr 8, 2012)

wait until i put mine up. i'm gonna win. i have to upload it from dear childs computer tho. so wait to vote.

i'm gonna win! i'm gonna win!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe...maybe...there _*are *_other contenders. I have the sinking feeling I won't win. I was informed by another member that my soap isn't badly crooked. 

Just starting out and I've already humiliated myself. How embarrassing to have to admit I'm even bad at being bad.


----------



## maya (Apr 8, 2012)

i am confident.


----------



## Moonblossom (Apr 9, 2012)

Umm you haven't seen one of mine it's way crooked. I don't think I ever posted a picture of it since it was so bad   

~Teri


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 9, 2012)

*here are mine...lol*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Who can possibly beat these cuts....seriously??  2" on one side and 3/4" on the other....I know I win!!!!  Or lose, however you want to look at it...bahahahaha


----------



## Hazel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: here are mine...lol*



			
				dirrdee said:
			
		

> Who can possibly beat these cuts....seriously??  2" on one side and 3/4" on the other...._*I know I win!!!!  *_Or lose, however you want to look at it...bahahahaha



You've got me beat. But I don't know. Maya seems extremely confident that _*she's*_ going to win.    



			
				Moonblossom said:
			
		

> Umm you haven't seen one of mine it's way crooked. I don't think I ever posted a picture of it since it was so bad
> 
> ~Teri



Darn! I wish I'd know earlier. I don't think I can edit the poll to include you. Although, you could still post a pic if you want.


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 9, 2012)

I think they could just post a pic ...doesnt seem like too many votes that we cant manage....truth is I dont really want to win...


----------



## Hazel (Apr 9, 2012)

dirrdee said:
			
		

> I think they could just post a pic ...doesnt seem like too many votes that we cant manage....truth is I dont really want to win...



We could have people type in Moonblossom's name if they think her's is the best crooked soap.

Why don't you want to win? It would mean you're the best at being bad. You don't want to be bad at being bad, do you?


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 13, 2012)

what a surpise, looks like Im winning


----------



## tryanything (Apr 13, 2012)

Dirrdee, your soaps look like mine!  I have a loaf that looks exactly like that, only add in a giant air bubble going throgh the upper corner.


----------



## maya (Apr 14, 2012)

HA! found my camera and bought a thingy to get the pictures off of it and onto the computer. pics up tomorrow of the WINNING most crookedly cut soap! aka mine.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 14, 2012)

Moonblossom - 

I was playing around with my first post and found out I can add you if you want to participate.  However, maya is positive she's going to win.  :wink:


----------



## moosie (Apr 14, 2012)

okay sorry for the delay.  Here is my most crooked soap.  I was actually trying really hard to cut this all nice.  woops.  The next day I made my husband make me a miter box.  crooked soap no more. lol


----------



## Hazel (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep! I'd say those are very crooked soap.   

I like the darker layer in them. You could just say they're rustic instead of crooked.  :wink:  What did you use as a scent?

@dirrdee -

It looks like you might have been beaten. But your soap is lovely and the wavery lines combined with the embeds was creative and well done. The ones standing upright in the back look like marble. What was your scent?

edited to fix typo


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 14, 2012)

Well... I still think dirdee might be winning.  Where's maya's crooked soap????


----------



## Hazel (Apr 14, 2012)

kharmon320 said:
			
		

> Where's maya's crooked soap????



I think she's still hacking away at it. She's determined to win.


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 14, 2012)

Im not sure if I should be glad or sad I am getting beat....those are some fabulously crooked soaps..glad IM not alone...lol

I didnt scent mine, as I was experimenting with embeds/pencil lines/color


----------



## moosie (Apr 14, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Yep! I'd say those are very crooked soap.
> 
> I like the darker layer in them. You could just say they're rustic instead of crooked.  :wink:  What did you use as a scent?



I think I'll be okay if I don't win but at least I don't feel alone 

That was one of my moroccan red clays soaps, an EO blend I threw together.  I can't remember off the top of my head, its on the computer at home..


----------



## maya (Apr 15, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> kharmon320 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



totes. its a salt bar so it's taking me longer to chip away then i thought. actually i had to buy a thingy that attaches to the puter to downlod the pictures. tomorrow. promise!


----------



## moosie (Apr 15, 2012)

oh a salt bar, lol, can't wait to see that haha, that should be good!  My salt bars are always a mess, that just means more for me


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 15, 2012)

I hate it when I dont have a thingy!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 15, 2012)

maya said:
			
		

> totes. its a salt bar so it's taking me longer to chip away then i thought. actually i had to buy a thingy that attaches to the puter to downlod the pictures. tomorrow. promise!



Don't worry about it. I started this because I thought it would be amusing for people to cut loose (pun intended  :wink: ) and show off what normally would be considered an oopsie.  

I'm sorry you had to buy something special. I hope it wasn't expensive and I didn't intend for anyone to have to spend money to participate.


----------



## maya (Apr 15, 2012)

oh [email protected]! hazel honey. if i ever want to upgrade my shop or ever again show someone online a photo of anything i had to but that gadget. it was 15 dollars. totes worth being able to attack my people, i mean show them photos!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm glad you didn't go out and buy it especially for this thread. I feel better because I hate to see people waste money on something they'd need only once.


----------



## maya (Apr 16, 2012)

ffs i can't get the pictures off the device. its goona be a few more minutes. NOT YOUR FAULT HAZEL! its operator error i am sure.


----------



## SoSoapy (Apr 16, 2012)

I posted my vote before I had seen everyone's soap, 

now I want to change my mind :?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 16, 2012)

maya said:
			
		

> ffs i can't get the pictures off the device. its goona be a few more minutes. NOT YOUR FAULT HAZEL! its operator error i am sure.



No hurry. I'm here all week.   



			
				SoSoapy said:
			
		

> I posted my vote before I had seen everyone's soap,
> 
> now I want to change my mind :?



Thanks for participating in the voting! I can't change the voting results (if I could, then I'd be the winner  :twisted: ) so just remind us after the voting is over that you changed your vote.


----------



## maya (Apr 17, 2012)

HAHAHA!

****.valid token or key? what does that mean?


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 17, 2012)

there should be a code on the packaging or the actual "thingy"...I think you are referring to a flash drive?  You need to enter that code to activate it


----------



## maya (Apr 17, 2012)

lets try this again, shall we?

is this site hosted thru vbulliten?


----------



## maya (Apr 17, 2012)

bangs head against wall.

i am posting these to my facebook fanpage. you all can see them there. i cannot figure out how to get them uploaded here.

www.facebook.com/pages/mayamade


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 18, 2012)

Maya...I cant get your page opened...it says its not found?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2012)

I get the same thing about the page not found.


----------



## Genny (Apr 18, 2012)

See if this works
https://www.facebook.com/pages/MayaMade/304846675233


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Genny! I can see it now and I understand why maya has been so confident.   

Everyone has pics up....

Let the voting begin!  

I'm going to edit my first post and allow for some extra days of voting.


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 18, 2012)

wow, maya those are seriously crooked  :shock: ...lololol


----------



## maya (Apr 18, 2012)

i am totally confident i will win. notice the one i had to HOLD UP because it is so crooked. vote for me ya'll!

and thanks so much genny for posting the link. much crooked soap love to you!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 29, 2012)

Whoops! I completely forgot about this poll. It doesn't have "this poll is ended" at the bottom so it still looks like people can vote.   

Only 16 people have voted.   

C'mon people! Please show your soapy team spirit and vote! I know there are more than 16 people who've looked at this thread. 

(As a reminder for me, SoSoapy wants to change her vote when this poll ends.)


----------



## maya (Apr 29, 2012)

come on now, i don't even have to look to know that i should win. seriously. i had to HOLD one soap to take a picture of it. i win yall.


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 29, 2012)

hahaha...looks like Im gonna be labeled the WORSE soap cutter eva!!


----------



## maya (Apr 29, 2012)

nah, the voting doesn't end! i will win! "they will never take my soap!!!!!!!"

okay i was thinking of that braveheart quote about freedom but it doesn't quite work.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 29, 2012)

maya said:
			
		

> nah, the voting doesn't end! i will win! "they will never take my soap!!!!!!!"
> 
> okay i was thinking of that braveheart quote about freedom but it doesn't quite work.



I don't know about that...it made me laugh.


----------



## moosie (Apr 29, 2012)

maya said:
			
		

> nah, the voting doesn't end! i will win! "they will never take my soap!!!!!!!"
> 
> okay i was thinking of that braveheart quote about freedom but it doesn't quite work.



I still haven't been able to see your soap


----------



## maya (Apr 29, 2012)

www.facebook.com/pages/mayamade/304846675233

god i hope that link works. i cannot get the photo thing here to work right me me for love or money.


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 29, 2012)

maybe that is why I am winning?  Wonder if your link isnt working right?  Cause personally I really think your soaps are way more crooked than mine...and I mean that in a nice way


----------



## tkine (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: here are mine...lol*

Those may be crookedly cut, but that is great looking soap!  It reminds me of granite.  Very cool!



			
				dirrdee said:
			
		

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Who can possibly beat these cuts....seriously??  2" on one side and 3/4" on the other....I know I win!!!!  Or lose, however you want to look at it...bahahahaha


----------



## maya (Apr 29, 2012)

that is nothing. go look at mine. 

i am the champion of the soapppppppppppppppppppppp!


----------



## moosie (Apr 30, 2012)

facebook is blocked at work but when I clicked on the other one it brought me to your main facebook page but I had no idea where the photos were, or which album. I looked at a few but they didnt look bad.  I'll try this link later when I get home, I realllly want to see it


----------



## maya (Apr 30, 2012)

if you look under wall photos they are second, third and fourth.

and SO CROOKED!

sorry i can't post them here, the photo thing just does not work for me.


----------



## dirrdee (May 6, 2012)

so how long till I win my crown?   :wink:


----------



## maya (May 6, 2012)

dirrdee said:
			
		

> so how long till I win my crown?   :wink:



soon darling. you can be the princess to my queen of crookedly cut soap.


----------



## Hazel (May 6, 2012)

It doesn't seem that anyone else is going to vote. SoSoapy said she wanted to change her vote.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 11, 2012)

Does digging it out count?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 11, 2012)

Nope! It has to have been cut. The bars in the background look nice.


----------

